# Coffee shops in Milan



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Friends are going to Milan in a couple of weeks. Apart from Taglio can you recommend anywhere?


----------



## forzamb (Nov 25, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Friends are going to Milan in a couple of weeks. Apart from Taglio can you recommend anywhere?


Caffe Cova

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g187849-d1097483-Reviews-Cova_Ristorante-Milan_Lombardy.html

Caffe Zucca.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g187849-d2173601-Reviews-Camparino_in_Galleria-Milan_Lombardy.html#REVIEWS


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bar Nicol, Corsa Italia 14, Milan. Located centrally near the Missori metro station just south of Piazza Duomo. Busy with lunch trade when we visited.

Does SO espresso and filter using HMC (His Majesty's Coffee) a Monza based speciality roaster. Also sells retail bags of HMC coffee if you ask. Not something that happens often from their initial confused reaction. Ask for Luca I was told by HMC. Although Luca wasn't there, his wife was, who phoned Luca who told her where the coffee bags were kept! She gave me a choice of three. Then congratulated me on selecting the best one!

Had a filter V60 of Rwanda. No more detail as we sat outside. It was sweet with a hint of cherry served in straight glass tumblers. Seems to be a thing with Italian speciality filter - the absence of a cup... It was 4.50/5Eur.


----------

